# Struts



## Flyer (27. Jul 2005)

Hi

Ich muss mit Struts anfangen zu coden!
Irgendwie hab ich den Überblick noch nicht ganz was nun alles zu Struts gehört
und für was man es braucht!

Ich hab mal ein Servlet geschrieben, dass einfach einen Text schreibt!
Nun muss ich mit Struts das Testen eines EJB's realisieren. Habe leider noch keinen Plan davon!

Ich arbeite (muss) ohne Plugins wie MyEclipse!

Kann mir jemand anhand eines kleines Beispiels erklären, was Struts behinhaltet?
Um was es dabei genau geht?

Danke für Antworten!

Gruss Flyer


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Jul 2005)

www.laliluna.de unter tutorials gibts gute struts einführungen


----------



## Flyer (27. Jul 2005)

bei diesen Tutorials wird aber meistens MyEclipse verwendet und mit dem kann ich nicht arbeiten!


----------



## Gumble (27. Jul 2005)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche das Struts-Tutorial - Ein Tutorial für Java-Entwickler von Stephan Wiesner ausgeliehen und zu 75% gelesen. Fand das Buch nicht den Oberhammer - kaufen wuerd ich es mir nicht. Am besten bist du erstmal mit dem offiziellen Zeugs bedient: http://struts.apache.org/learning.html


----------



## Flyer (27. Jul 2005)

Das PRoblem von mir ist einfach das ich das Grundprinzip noch nicht verstanden habe! Also wie es nachher aussieht? was Struts bewirken? und wie java-files, xml-files, jsp-files und alles andere zusammenspielen!


----------



## Gumble (27. Jul 2005)

Vielleicht hilft das?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MVC
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struts
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jsp


----------



## Flyer (27. Jul 2005)

hab ich auch schon angeschaut!

ich weiss ja nicht mal wie ich mit weblogic
ein jsp-file aufrufen kann das ich in meinem projekt habe


----------



## bronks (27. Jul 2005)

Lad Dir den JDeveloper runter. Schau Dir die OnlineDemos an und mach die Tutorials, welche zu dem Thema passen. Dürfte m.E. die beste Methode sein, um überhaupt Verständnis für die Sache zu bekommen.

Warum meine ich das? Weil die Demos und Tutorials von Oracle auf anhieb funktionieren.


----------



## Jockel (27. Jul 2005)

Ich hab auch das Buch von Stephan Wiesner und kann es zum Einstieg in Struts eigentlich nur empfehlen, weil der Autor Schritt für Schritt eine kleine Applikation zusammenbastelt... Das Buch ist halt wirklich für Leute, die noch keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. 
Hat man allerdings schon ein paar Vorkenntnisse, würde ich das Buch auch nicht weiterempfehlen, weil es nicht gerade in die Tiefe geht, aber für den Einstieg (gerade, wenn man wie im vorliegenden Fall keine Ahnung hat) finde ich es sehr empfehlenswert...


----------



## LeoManiac (8. Feb 2006)

Ich wärm den Thread einfach mal auf...
ich bin zufällig auf das hier gestoßen zu sein das scheint ganz ok zu sein 

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp-struts.htm


----------

